# ميلاد لسيد المسيح في الفن على مر العصور



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

*ميلاد السيد المسيح 
*

*في الفن*

يعتبر *ميلاد السيد المسيح* من الموضوعات الرئيسية في الفن المسيحي منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي. والرسومات الفنية التي تصور الأحتفال بميلاد السيد المسيح وتعتمد على القصص الواردة في الكتاب المقدس



​*ملامح من*

*قصة الميلاد*

 ​


















​









 
* رسوم بيزنطية *


*التراث البيزنطي والأرثوذكسي*























ت








*التراث البيزنطي  في اوروپا الغربية *













 
 
 
 




صور من 
*في العصور الوسطى *





 
 
 



*Pierre Bladelin Triptych central panel WGA.jpg*



 
 






















_*
*_
_*تابع معى ... الفن القوطى*_



















​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

_* الفن القوطى

*_










































تابع 
​*Proto-Renaissance in Italy *

أيطاليا
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

​*Proto-Renaissance in Italy *

أيطاليا























*
تابع 
**النهضة وما بعدها*

*فى ميلاد يسوع*
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

النهضه المبكره





















النهضه الحديثه
































​*النهضة في شمال ايطاليا *
























































































*تابع ما بعد سنه 1800*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

*ما بعد سنه 
1800


*
























*تابع*
*كيف عبر *
*الفن الشعبي *

*عن ميلاد يسوع*
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

*الفن الشعبي

*























*لك المجد والقوه والعزه الى الأبد
ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح

*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (21 مايو 2011)

صور رائعه جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

servant-17 قال:


> صور رائعه جدا جدا جدا
> ربنا يباركك


*شكرا جدا
للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

*صور حلوه قووي*

*تسلم ايديك استاذي*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور حلوه قووي*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك استاذي*​


دائما ذوق فى مرورك الجميل
شكرا 
شكرا
شكرا
​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2011)

يسووووووووع يبارك حياتك

جميلة جداااااا عزيزي الغالي

يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (22 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> يسووووووووع يبارك حياتك
> 
> جميلة جداااااا عزيزي الغالي
> 
> يبارك مجهودك


شكرا جدا
أخى كليمو
للمرور الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------

